# Max tyre width front arch (8J ET35)



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Title states it, quick thread needing an accurate answer.

8J width alloy, ET35, max tyre width I can fit without impeding full lock or any rubbing? 235? 245? 255? 265?

Thanks.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

265 on 8j rims, now that would possibly look like some sort of offroad baloon tire on that smal rim :lol:

Most people dont go wider than 245 on 8j


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

245 is the max recommended width on an 8j wheel.. allowable(for safety) widths are affected by profile.
Unless the tyre profile is greater than 50,but that doesnt really come into it for TT users.
If you accept 245 as a max width it will fit on the wheel dimensions you describe if the profile is correct for the wheel diameter.
For example 245/30 fits on a 20" rim with those dimensions just with no rubbing(mine)
245/35/19 is very slightly smaller so will fit also.
245/40/18 smaller again by a tiny bit so should also fit.

Even if you dont accept 245 as a max fitment for an 8j wheel anything wider in my own experience wont fit on the front with those specs.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> 245 is the max recommended width on an 8j wheel.. allowable(for safety) widths are affected by profile.
> Unless the tyre profile is greater than 50,but that doesnt really come into it for TT users.
> If you accept 245 as a max width it will fit on the wheel dimensions you describe if the profile is correct for the wheel diameter.
> For example 245/30 fits on a 20" rim with those dimensions just with no rubbing(mine)
> ...


So it's looking like 245's then... Which is better though? 35 aspect ratio or 40? I assume 35 as small side wall allows the tyres to hold more heat?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I run 245/35/19 et35 all round

On a 8j wheel I'd suggest a 235 so no bulge

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> I run 245/35/19 et35 all round
> 
> On a 8j wheel I'd suggest a 235 so no bulge
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Mk1?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Im assuming youre talking about the 18 in wheels from your other thread 

245/40/18 would be the most practical soln (mho ) if you want the widest you can get , when you come to change tyres from 225/45/18 and youd be hard pressed to fit anything wider than that on the front ,even with wider wheels


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> Im assuming youre talking about the 18 in wheels from your other thread
> 
> 245/40/18 would be the most practical soln (mho ) if you want the widest you can get , when you come to change tyres from 225/45/18 and youd be hard pressed to fit anything wider than that on the front ,even with wider wheels


Mmmm, it's certainly starting to seem that 245 might be the max width taking the front arch into consideration. I have asked a similar question to this before but I didn't state the offset and wheel width. Max will probably know the answer to this so I'm hoping he'll show up and impart his wisdom.

It's definitely going to be 245 or 255 but I'd also like to know if it's worth going for the 35 aspect ratio as opposed to 40.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > I run 245/35/19 et35 all round
> ...


Sorry mate, didn't realise, mines mk2 
I'll get my coat

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

255 is fine on an 8j wheels Tom. Not totally square, but fits well on the mechanical support. Not guessing or relying on some sort of calculator, have done it myself (whatever that's worth). :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

255 is too wide for a 8j wheel, will effect handling, too much give in the sidewall

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Do whatever you like really :lol: 
255/35/18 may fit on the front with those wheels specs if you dont mind a bit of undergearing,I doubt 255/40/18 would with no rubbing. Its your money and isnt a perf recommended fitment .Your ass may suffer a bit too and you will need the same size on the rear unless youre' not too worried about wheel width to tread width.

Have you actually offered the wheels up/fitted them with the 225/45/18's on?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

255 as mentioned will leave a bit of a "bulge" compared to the wheel lip. Honestly just go 8.5j man. Or go 1 step down to 245 tires.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Madmax199 said:


> 255 is fine on an 8j wheels Tom. Not totally square, but fits well on the mechanical support. Not guessing or relying on some sort of calculator, have done it myself (whatever that's worth). :wink:


What about when on full lock? No rubbing against the inside?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Look at willtheyfit.com


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > 255 is fine on an 8j wheels Tom. Not totally square, but fits well on the mechanical support. Not guessing or relying on some sort of calculator, have done it myself (whatever that's worth). :wink:
> ...


As long as you are not nasty low (tucking tires under your fender) you probably should be fine.


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

i found 235's rubbed on inside at front but when I changed to 225's problem sorted. 18 x 8j et38. standard facelift height.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

corrado1.8t said:


> i found 235's rubbed on inside at front but when I changed to 225's problem sorted. 18 x 8j et38. standard facelift height.


ET 38 without spacers explains that problem. lol.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

TT Tom TT said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > 255 is fine on an 8j wheels Tom. Not totally square, but fits well on the mechanical support. Not guessing or relying on some sort of calculator, have done it myself (whatever that's worth). :wink:
> ...


Don't know because I never used that offset. But rest assured that 255 tyres are fine on a 8" wheel (don't think the sidewalls will be pinched beyond practical use like some are guessing here). The fitment on your offset is something you will need to work out... that's all. I have used 235, 255, 275, 295, and 315 on the car without any rubbing at full lock, so getting some 255 to not rub isn't exactly rocket science (just get the right offset).


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Of course you could put a 255 on a 8J but it will bulge. A square fit would be more a 235 ( given slight width differences in tire brands ). The big question is will it fit without rubbing. A friend got 255-35-18 on his NK1 TT without rubbing with a final ET of 20. This is the max width you can fit only if you have that ET. IMO 245 would be a safer choice and you will have to use spacers.

As for a 245-35-18 vs 245-40-18 there is 0.9" difference in diameter between the two. One being smaller the other bigger than the original size of 225-40-18 they will both fit no problem with the right ET.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

I have decided to invest in some 15mm hubcentric spacers to essentially change my offset to 20 and of course some longer bolts. This will give me adequate room for 255/35 on both front and back !


----------

